# LAN spiele problem



## Lovas45 (10. Juli 2015)

Wahrscheinlich gehört das hier garnicht rein, aber ich habe grade echt nen riesen Problem 

sitze auf ner lan und wir wollen CSS und WC3 zocken. Wir sind alle im Lokalen Netzwerk und trotzdem finde ich keine einziges lobby aber die andern schon.
Alles schon ausgemacht und auf die whitelist von Windows firewall und von Bitdefender gesetzt  sogar alles mit Windows Super Admin gestartet und gemacht und es funzt trotzdem nicht hat da jemand ne Idee xD ?


----------



## Crush182 (10. Juli 2015)

Wieso Windows und Bitdefender?
-Oder ist die Windows Firewall sowieso deaktiviert? 

Aber ich kenne das Problem :/ -Versuch mal (irgend)einen Ordner frei zu geben.
Und was passiert, wenn du im Arbeitsplatz auf "Netzwerk" gehst?
Werden dort die PC`s deiner Mitspieler angezeigt.... oder zumindest einer davon? 

Edit: Mir fällt gerade noch xp-antispy ein.
Da gibt es auch irgendwo ne Option die etwas mit der Netzwerkerkennung zu tun hat bzw.
den PC sichtbar machen usw.


----------



## TempestX1 (10. Juli 2015)

Hast du dir eine IP Adresse zugewiesen oder bekommst du diese automatisch? Versuche mal eine manuelle IP.


----------



## Malkolm (10. Juli 2015)

IP und netzmaske stimmen?


----------



## Lovas45 (10. Juli 2015)

Ja im Netzwerk sehe ich auch die Ordner von den anderen. Ne ip is dynamisch. Also sollte ich mal die ip statisch stellen ? bringt das was ?
Ja netzmaske aufjedenfall.


----------



## spidermanx (10. Juli 2015)

Hallo , 

kannst du auf die anderen im Netzwerk zugreifen , mache doch mal die Firewalls aus , vergebe dir mal eine statische IP .

Lg


----------



## Lovas45 (10. Juli 2015)

Hat mit der Statischen ip geklappt.....  danke


----------

